# Fishing the Palm coast/ Flagler Beach area



## ZaneD

My girlfriend's family has a home in the palm coast area right on the ICW, so I'm planning to bring the skiff when we head down for a week in early March. Based on my google maps scouting, it looks like there's some nice flats like up towards Pellicer Creek and to the south of there. Does anyone have any input on this area?

I'm mostly planning to target reds and trout, but I'm wondering if there's any chance for snook and/or small Tarpon that time of year, I'd love to try since that's something I can't fish for up here in VA.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## MAK

In for info. We just moved to Flagler Beach last month.
What skiff will you be bringing?


----------



## ZaneD

I’m bringing my Shadowcast 16, so not much good for big water but I can get way back in the shallows.


----------



## MAK

ZaneD said:


> I’m bringing my Shadowcast 16, so not much good for big water but I can get way back in the shallows.


From what I have heard so far that is the style to have around here. Will be interested to hear additional input from others who have fished the area.


----------



## Financekid1

Pelicer flat is a really good area. Be careful on low tide as its a oyster mine (basically dry). You can also work the canals in palm coast for your best shot at a snook. However....our water temps are extremely low and there were quite a few floaters down in that area. So I wouldnt expect much. You can also run a little further north and there are devils elbow flats on the west side which can also be productive. You best bet for trout is working the shell banks along the ICW early in the morning. If you find shell banks near matanzas inlet, those will hold quite a few trout. Good luck!


----------



## ZaneD

Financekid1 said:


> Pelicer flat is a really good area. Be careful on low tide as its a oyster mine (basically dry). You can also work the canals in palm coast for your best shot at a snook. However....our water temps are extremely low and there were quite a few floaters down in that area. So I wouldnt expect much. You can also run a little further north and there are devils elbow flats on the west side which can also be productive. You best bet for trout is working the shell banks along the ICW early in the morning. If you find shell banks near matanzas inlet, those will hold quite a few trout. Good luck!


Thanks for the information. Can I expect to find reds on the shallow flats and Oyster bars with the cold water temps? Sucks to hear about the fish kill, seems to have happened on almost the whole southeast coast this year.


----------



## Financekid1

ZaneD said:


> Thanks for the information. Can I expect to find reds on the shallow flats and Oyster bars with the cold water temps? Sucks to hear about the fish kill, seems to have happened on almost the whole southeast coast this year.


Yes! reds are just fine! In fact, if you find them, they will mostly likely be in schools. As to weather or not they are up on the flats just depends. In some spots they are, some spots they seem to be hugging deeper. The only thing you probably wont catch is a snook or tarpon, but everything else is fine.


----------



## Breeze

ZaneD said:


> My girlfriend's family has a home in the palm coast area right on the ICW, so I'm planning to bring the skiff when we head down for a week in early March. Based on my google maps scouting, it looks like there's some nice flats like up towards Pellicer Creek and to the south of there. Does anyone have any input on this area?
> 
> I'm mostly planning to target reds and trout, but I'm wondering if there's any chance for snook and/or small Tarpon that time of year, I'd love to try since that's something I can't fish for up here in VA.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I fish there every weekend. Water has been in the low to mid 60's. Reds are on the flats and the trout are in the creeks. Mostly small trout. Just be careful of the oyster bars.


----------



## ScorpionFish

ZaneD said:


> My girlfriend's family has a home in the palm coast area right on the ICW, so I'm planning to bring the skiff when we head down for a week in early March. Based on my google maps scouting, it looks like there's some nice flats like up towards Pellicer Creek and to the south of there. Does anyone have any input on this area?
> 
> I'm mostly planning to target reds and trout, but I'm wondering if there's any chance for snook and/or small Tarpon that time of year, I'd love to try since that's something I can't fish for up here in VA.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I know it's not on your list but the sheephead should still be hanging around the bridges in Palm Coast. Big Al's in Flagler Beach should have some fiddlers. If you are on the ICW with a dock, don't forget to chunk and dunk during happy hour... plenty of trout and reds cruise the area. Good luck!


----------



## CaptDanS

I would say go at low tide, see where the oyster beds are. 
Yesterday fished up in Long Creek, lots of rat reds. Water temp was 63° yesterday.
Pellicer Creek can be good, also back in the High Bridge area.


----------



## ZaneD

ScorpionFish said:


> I know it's not on your list but the sheephead should still be hanging around the bridges in Palm Coast. Big Al's in Flagler Beach should have some fiddlers. If you are on the ICW with a dock, don't forget to chunk and dunk during happy hour... plenty of trout and reds cruise the area. Good luck!


Thanks for the tip on the sheeps, I'll probably give em a try because it has been a long time since I've caught one. My trip is coming up in two weeks, fingers crossed for some nice weather!


----------



## ZaneD

Well I’ve been down here since Sunday, the wind has made it tough but I’ve fished several times so far and haven’t been able to get it figured out yet. So far I’ve fished a few different areas of pellicer flats and devils elbow flats, both areas look great and are holding bait, but no signs of fish. Are they not in the shallows because of the cold? Have I just not found the right spot yet? Normally I’m used to fishing shallow grass beds but here it looks like oyster bars and structure are the name of the game, is that correct or am I just not finding the grass? 

Thanks!


----------



## CaptDanS

No grass


----------



## Financekid1

This last snap has them acting weird. The fish are deeper. Try creek mouths at low or some docks. Feel free to check out my site. WWW.stafishing.com if you need some help.


----------



## Robert_Baltean

ZaneD said:


> Well I’ve been down here since Sunday, the wind has made it tough but I’ve fished several times so far and haven’t been able to get it figured out yet. So far I’ve fished a few different areas of pellicer flats and devils elbow flats, both areas look great and are holding bait, but no signs of fish. Are they not in the shallows because of the cold? Have I just not found the right spot yet? Normally I’m used to fishing shallow grass beds but here it looks like oyster bars and structure are the name of the game, is that correct or am I just not finding the grass?
> 
> Thanks!


What bait and method were you using?


----------

